# baby rats needing homes, South Wales/Lincoln



## buddabun (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello! I have a lot of babies as a result of TWO accidental litters (the father was sold to me as a female :?). I would keep them but we are moving abroad in just under 6 weeks so the race is on! 
Well I have managed to rehome most of them but I still have the following babies needing homes. The babies are all just over 4 weeks old so should be ready to go in about a fortnight. Mummy Caramel also needs a new home (she is red eyed white with a nosey smudge)

Red eyed whites: 3 males; 4 females (these have the potential to develop nose smudges as dad and mum caramel both started off pure white and now have said smudges)
Siamese hooded (we THINK not too sure of colouring names!): 1 male
Agouti/dark brown hooded: 1 male
Black hooded: 2 males

Plus mummy Caramel who is a red eyed white with a nose smudge. 

please if anyone is interested we are in Abergavenny south wales at the moment, but will be travelling up to Lincoln on the 10th April and from there to Nottingham on the 11th.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi! I don't think Siamese can be hooded because the siamese is a colored marking that has "points" like a siamese cat. He probably has the red-eye dilute so he's fawn or something like that. Check out this site: http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm

The nosey-smuge you mentioned sounds more like Siamese. I don't know the genetics of that marking tho, if it's dominant or recessive so I don't know how that would affect the babies.

Anyway hope they find good homes, I just wanted to contribute since you said you weren't sure


----------



## buddabun (Mar 12, 2008)

hiya!

i did originally post them as "champagne" hooded but have since been told that siamese is a colour not a pattern. i dont really know my ratty genetics but they are a very light beige colour 

i looked up the mummy's marking and she seems to be either siamese or himalyan but to be honest i have no idea.

and i've jsut realised i have already posted on the rehoming, sorry for the duplicate thread :S


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I bet the mom is a Siamese, but I don't know if the babies will be. If they are they will go fast! 

It's a colored pattern, meaning it has to be that color and pattern, whereas hooded come in the basic colors, and the colors can be in most markings. Like black berkshire. 

Hehe either way I bet they are cuties!


----------

